# how to remove symantec antivirus software client without password



## paper858 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi,
I have an older computer on which I'm trying to install new antivirus software. It won't install because of an existing Symantec Antivirus Client application. When I try to uninstall it from add/remove programs it asks for a password, which I don't have.

This is the full version info:
Symantec Antivirus Corporate Edition
version 8.1.0.825

Under help in the application the copyright date is 2002.

Can you please help me?

thx


----------



## ejames82 (Oct 9, 2006)

welcome to TSF
any kind of question that is "password related" has restrictions. even if i knew how to help you, i think it's against the rules. i can't help you bypass a password.
i'm not positive, but i was at the symantec website recently, and there may be a forum there now. there definitely is a dedicated symantec forum at castlecops.com


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi paper858, Welcome to TSF! :wave:

To remove any Norton® product, you need their removal tool

*Norton® Removal Tool*. (_Click the coloured link._)

Kind Regards,


----------



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

The norton removal tool might not work without the password.
If you contact symantec online assistance (free), they can remove it remotely for you.


----------



## uganr (Dec 29, 2010)

Old topic I know but there seems to be no resolution.
I had this same issue with some old clients who used to use Symantec AV.

Fix I tried is found here:
How to uninstall Symantec Anti Virus without a password

Works a charm!


----------

